# PC hängt sich komplett auf



## Foggy53i (30. August 2015)

*PC hängt sich komplett auf*

Hallo,

Habe erst mal viel gegoogelt aber nichts richtiges gefunden, darum schreib ich mal ein neues Thema und hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann. 

Habe mir letztes Jahr meinen Rechner neu gekauft und selber zusammengebaut. Ich weiß nicht mehr wann mir das Problem das erste mal passiert ist. Egal ob ich zocke, im Internet surfe oder nur Musik höre, auf einmal bleibt die Maus stehen und das komplette System hängt sich auf. Ich kann nichts mehr machen außer den Reset Knopf zu drücken.

Ereignis Protokolle hab ich kontrolliert, die haben nichts ausgespuckt. Einen Memtest86 hab ich auch schon gemacht, ohne Fehler. Das BIOS hab ich schon aktualisiert, hat auch nichts gebracht. 

Zu meinem System:

CPU: i7-4790k
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus VII Formula
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Schwarz 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz 
GraKa: gigabyte geforce gtx 970
Festplatten: 1 SSD und 1 HDD

Ich habe gelesen das es auch an der Graka oder Festplatte liegen könnte!?
Wie soll ich jetzt am besten vorgehen?


Gruss Chris


----------



## Dichlorvos (30. August 2015)

*AW: PC hängt sich komplett auf*

Wenn die Maus stehen bleibt hörst du noch den Ton? Könnte auch Netzteil sein. Mach mal den Passmark Memtest MemTest86 - Offical Site of the x86 Memory Testing Tool


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (30. August 2015)

*AW: PC hängt sich komplett auf*

Ich würde mal die Temperaturen kontrollieren im Idel bzw.Last zustand.Könnte auch ein Arbeitspeicher problem sein,die mal(einzel) Testen mit Memtest(paar Std.mindestens laufen lassen,darf keine fehler sein).
Den zustand deiner HDD(falls Spiele darauf installiert ist,oder sonstiges die du öfters nutzt)mal checken mit CrystalDiscInfo. Falls dein PC übertaktet ist würde ich erstmal zurücknehmen und dann einen stabilitäts test machen.
Mit HW Monitor oder einem ähnlichem Tool kannste Temperaturen auslesen.

grüße Brex


----------



## jahdou (30. August 2015)

*AW: PC hängt sich komplett auf*

Solche Freeze sind meistens Speicherprobleme. Arbeitsspeicher oder Grafikspeicher. 
Hatte auch schon solche Freeze. Bei mir lags an der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Foggy53i (30. August 2015)

*AW: PC hängt sich komplett auf*

@ Dichlorvos 
Welchen Ton meinst du? Wenn er hängen bleibt höre ich nur wie ein Lüfter aufdreht mehr eigentlich nicht. 
Den MemTest86 hab ich schon gemacht. Nach mehreren Stunden keine Fehler.

@Brexzidian7794 
Temperaturen bin ich gerade dabei zu beobachten. Aber bis jetzt alles normal. CPU nicht über 65°C. Das gleiche für GPU.
Den MemTest hab ich mit beiden RAM Riegeln laufen lassen. Gibt es da einen Unterschied wenn ich diese einzel Teste?
Übertaktet ist er nicht. Teste die Festplatten gerade mit SeaTools aber werde das gleiche noch mit CrystalDiscInfo machen. 

@jahdou
Gibt es ein Programm mit dem ich die Graka testen kann? Denn eine 2te hab ich nicht.


----------



## jahdou (30. August 2015)

*AW: PC hängt sich komplett auf*

Programm? Schwierig! Ich hatte mal ein 24h Test mit BurnInTest gemacht. Da hat die Grafikkarte bestanden. Ob es damals wirklich an Grafikkarte gelegen hat, bin auch nicht 100%ig sicher. Mit der neuen Grafik hatte ich jedenfalls keine Freeze mehr. Die alte Grafik schicke ich nächste Woche in die Rep.


----------



## Bogo36 (31. August 2015)

*AW: PC hängt sich komplett auf*

Falls du ein Programm sucht zum testen der Graka kannst du den MSI Kombustor nehmen. Dort ist auch ein CPU Burner dabei um die Temperatur der CPU zu testen. Der ist auch nicht so "agressiv" wie Prime.


----------



## Foggy53i (31. August 2015)

*AW: PC hängt sich komplett auf*

Die Frage ist, wie kann ich dem Händler oder Hersteller beweisen das die Graka ein Problem hat und ich Ersatz bekomme. Die Graka ist erst 10 Monate alt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2015)

*AW: PC hängt sich komplett auf*



Foggy53i schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wie kann ich dem Händler oder Hersteller beweisen das die Graka ein Problem hat und ich Ersatz bekomme. Die Graka ist erst 10 Monate alt.



Möglichkeit die Graka in einem anderen System ( Freunde oder Bekannte ) zu testen?


----------



## Foggy53i (5. September 2015)

*AW: PC hängt sich komplett auf*

Kann ich nicht einfach manuell auf die intel HD Grafics umschalten und so testen ob er dann sich noch aufhängt?


----------



## Foggy53i (8. September 2015)

*AW: PC hängt sich komplett auf*

Guten Morgen,

Mal ein kurzes Update. Vor 3 Tagen am Sonntag hab ich mal meine Graka ausgebaut um sie bei einem Kollegen einzubauen. Gleichzeitig hab ich den ganzen Staub mal entfernt (war aber nicht viel). Die Graka hab ich dann auch gleich entstaubt. 

Schlussendlich haben mein Kollege und ich dann doch entschieden meine Grafikkarte nicht bei seinem Rechner einzubauen und erst einmal die RAMs einzeln zu überprüfen. 

Ich habe dann den 2ten RAM Riegel herausgenommen und seit 3 Tagen läuft mein Rechner nur mehr mit einem Riegel(8GB). Keine Ahnung ob es nun Zufall ist oder nicht, aber hatte seitdem keinen Hänger mehr. Sonst hatte ich einmal täglich oder alle 2 Tage mal einen Hänger.

Morgen werde ich dann den 2ten mit dem derzeitig aktivem Riegel tauschen und dann sehen ob es einen Hänger gibt. 

Ich würde sagen dass das Problem entweder beim RAM oder Mainboard liegt. Was meint ihr?


----------

